
India's Government to Monitor, Intercept, and Decrypt All Data on Computers - tareqak
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/pranavdixit/india-home-ministry-surveillance-computers-ten-agencies
======
laphony
There is already a similar article about this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18732973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18732973)

~~~
tareqak
My bad. I usually just check by copying and pasting the URL into
[https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com) .

